# Simmered Chinese Chicken



## Ol-blue (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a Foster Farms Recipe that I found in my recipe file. The sauce is spicy-sweet and so good. Next time I might prepare this with wings or thighs. I made this in my Dutch oven and baked it at 350 degrees for almost an hour. Your time may vary depending on size of fryer.
Enjoy! Debbie

SIMMERED CHINESE CHICKEN 













* I used ½ teaspoon red pepper flakes and it was not overly spicy at all.
I also used apple juice.
_____


----------



## pdswife (Jun 2, 2008)

Yummy!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Yummy! Thanks!!!


 
It is yummy. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## letscook (Jun 3, 2008)

Yum, I bet that it would make some great wings.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 3, 2008)

I've got thighs in the freezer.  Thanks, Debbie!


----------



## radhuni (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks delicious, but the preparation is  a little foreign to me.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

Letscook, I agree...I ate the wings with a lot of the sauce and it was wonderful. I will be making this with wings next time. Enjoy! Debbie
 
Loprraine, Great! Let us know how the thighs turn out. Enjoy! Debbie
 
radhuni, Are you talking about simmering the whole chicken? I thought that was odd. That's why I used my camping Dutch oven and baked it using coals. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Calya (Jun 3, 2008)

Ooooh. That looks so good! My fave sides too, rice and peas.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks good .  Would it make big difference leaving the sesame seeds out ? Seeds are a no-no for me.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Calya, Enjoy! Debbie
 
LadyCook61, The sesame seeds do add a nice nutty flavor but you can leave them out. The sauce is so good you wont miss the seeds. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Thanks Calya, Enjoy! Debbie
> 
> LadyCook61, The sesame seeds do add a nice nutty flavor but you can leave them out. The sauce is so good you wont miss the seeds. Enjoy! Debbie


 
Then I will it try it . thanks Debbie.LC


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2008)

Ladycook, are seeds the no-no, or also seed-derived oils? (My first thought, if it were just seeds, would be to add some sesame oil)

Ol-blue, this recipe sounds & looks wonderful! Since one of our wonderful members found me a "no-soy, soy-sauce substitute", I can try this out soon - hooray!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2008)

jkath said:


> Ladycook, are seeds the no-no, or also seed-derived oils? (My first thought, if it were just seeds, would be to add some sesame oil)
> 
> Ol-blue, this recipe sounds & looks wonderful! Since one of our wonderful members found me a "no-soy, soy-sauce substitute", I can try this out soon - hooray!


 
I'm glad there is a substitute for no-soy for you. I think you are going to enjoy this chicken. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

Ol-blue, I made this chicken tonight, but used chicken legs. Oh, and I didn't have any cooking sherry or apple juice, so used a dry white wine. Served it with rice, and DH and I both loved it. Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 4, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Ol-blue, I made this chicken tonight, but used chicken legs. Oh, and I didn't have any cooking sherry or apple juice, so used a dry white wine. Served it with rice, and DH and I both loved it. Thanks!


 
I'm glad you tried the recipe and liked it. Isn't that sauce good? Thanks for taking the time to let me know. Debbie


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 30, 2008)

linguini said:


> I think this is a smilar recipe ... Chinese Style Chilli Chicken.


 
It's close, it does sound good.


----------



## BettyR (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sitting here drooling all over my keyboard; that looks sooooooo good!!!!

I'm sticking this one in the to do list for tomorrow night. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 1, 2008)

BettyR said:


> I'm sitting here drooling all over my keyboard; that looks sooooooo good!!!!
> 
> I'm sticking this one in the to do list for tomorrow night.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Great! Let us know how you like it. Now go get a towel to wipe off your keyboard.  Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## ironchef (Jul 1, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


>


 
It's the infamous Soy Chicken!


----------



## QSis (Jul 1, 2008)

Rabble-rouser, IC.  

Lee


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone think I could make this work with just thighs and in the crock pot?? 
within 4 hours?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 3, 2008)

this looks yummy. do you know what kind of heat (top of stove-oven-Crockpot.

i think it would work in crock pot , just cook a longer time. 

babe


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Sep 4, 2008)

Hm.. What is Catsup?


----------



## linguini (Sep 10, 2008)

I think this is a similar recipe ... Chinese Style Chilli Chicken.


----------

